# Slow Cooker Venison Stew



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

I made this stew the other day and it was outstanding. Meat was very tender and a great taste.

I use a slow cooker on low for about 10-12 hours. You won't regret it!

It is a very hearty, savory slow cooker stew with potatoes, carrots,celery, broth, herbs and spices.

Ingredients

2 pounds of venison stew meat cut in 1 inch chunks.
1/4 cup of all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon of salt
1/2 teaspoon of pepper
1/2 clove of garlic (or more to your taste)
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon of Paprika
1 teaspoon of Worcestershire sauce
1 sweet onion chopped
1 1/2 cups of beef broth
3 potatoes diced
4 carrots sliced
1 celery chopped

Directions: Place meat in slow cooker. In a small bowl mix together the flour, sal and pepper; pour over meat and stir to coat meat with mixture. Stir in remaining ingredients.

Cover and cook on LOW setting for 10-12 hours or on HIGH setting for 4-6. I prefer low and slow.

I will make this again this weekend as it is cold outside and this warms you up perfectly.

Enjoy y'all
Glenn


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What time is dinner Glenn ?


----------



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Lets see....AZ to AL.....by the time you get here it will be all gone...sorry


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got to shoot a few more muntjac this year for the slow cooker!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you make the meat in a broth rather than a stew (thick) pull the meat out and drop in 1/2" squares of cheese...let them just start to melt a bit and serve it up.. It's called Cauldo de Queso... cheeese soup.... it's one of my favorites with venison.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll give it ago thanks Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lots of garlic and onions and some chili's make it spicey and real tasty. We have soup and then the wife tears the meat up to make fajitas...mmmm


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

By the sounds of it venison would be wasted in it! I like to taste it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You get the venison taste in the soup..It's much better than beef Although beef works ina pinch. Elk fajitas are my favorite. Don't forget the guacamole.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Don't forget the guacamole.


Never tried it!


----------

